# News - Age of Empires 3: Holl&auml;nder, Deutsche, Portugiesen



## Administrator (12. April 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,362840


----------



## BluBJungE (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Ich will Deutschritter >_<


----------



## Dimebag (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Die Portugiesen haben dann bestimmt die beste Seemacht, verschwenden aber alle Resourcen auf Parties, durch Korruption und generelle Trägheit


----------



## Kajetan (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Dimebag am 12.04.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Portugiesen haben dann bestimmt die beste Seemacht, verschwenden aber alle Resourcen auf Parties ...



Ach, woher weisste? Die wildesten Studi-Parties fanden in der Regel immer mit starker portugiesischer und brasilianischer Beteiligung statt ... übrigens gleich gefolgt von allem, was zwei Beine hat und aus Skandinavien kommt! 



> ... durch Korruption



Ja, da sorgt man vor, in dem man die Nachbarschaft und Polizei-Dienststelle vorsorglich informiert und bestimmten Leuten bestimmte Zuwendungen zukommen lässt 



> und generelle Trägheit



Stimmt, am nächsten Tag war generell nicht mehr soviel mit mir anzufangen, hrhrhr


----------



## MPS_Pokerl (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				BluBJungE am 12.04.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Deutschritter >_<




Tja! Ich auch, wird's aber leider nicht spielen ... sollt's was ähnlich starkes geben sollte man vielleicht drauf achten, dass die nicht gar sooo viel Rüstung haben...


----------



## Kennelly (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Vor allem ist "Deutsche" in der beschriebenen Zeitperiod von 1600-1865 nen bisschen schwachsinnig. Und genauso bei der Weltregion, waren überhaupt mal irgendwelche der Staaten des Heiligen Römischen Reichs (außer Holland) bei der Besiedlung Amerikas aktiv?


----------



## Bonez (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Kennelly am 12.04.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem ist "Deutsche" in der beschriebenen Zeitperiod von 1600-1865 nen bisschen schwachsinnig. Und genauso bei der Weltregion, waren überhaupt mal irgendwelche der Staaten des Heiligen Römischen Reichs (außer Holland) bei der Besiedlung Amerikas aktiv?


 
hey, deutsch wäre beinahe amtssprache der usa geworden o_O


----------



## Elzy (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Bonez am 12.04.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennelly am 12.04.2005 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiss ist das nur eine urbane Legende!


----------



## Seebaer (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Ich freu mich schon auf die Spielweise mit den Deutschen: Keine Waffen, nur Bürokratie und Formulare. Das zwingt jeden Feind in die Knie.  

Grüß

Seebaer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Elzy am 12.04.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 12.04.2005 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup - deutsch wäre beinahe die sprache geworden, in der amerikanische gesetztestexte auch veröffentlicht worden wären, hätte der senat nicht mit einer stimme mehr dafür entschieden, sie auch zukünftigt nur in einer sprache (nämlich das, war amerikaner für englisch halten  ) zu veröffentlichen.
einige leute machen daraus eine abstimmung des volkes zur alleinigen amtssprache der usa...


----------



## B0S (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

boah, ich freu mich hammer auf das spiel...               


ich hoffe es wird so geil, wies bis jetz scheint.

das mit den deutschen stimmt irgendwie, oder gabs zu der zeit keine germanen (ich glaub nich  ) mehr sonder deutsche?  

ähhhhhhhhh ich glaub ich hab mir die frage grad selbst beantwortet...   

das mit der amtssprache find ich auch echt luschtisch, hätte damals mal die korruption fürs deutsche gereicht  

ich glaub dann hätte sich einiges anders abgespielt in der geschichte...
vllt. hätte hitler die amis dann als verbündete genommen, lol


----------



## GenVaughn (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass dein Post einen Sinngehalt von 0 (in Worten : Null) hat, ist der letzte Satz so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Erst denken, dann schreiben !


----------



## gladiator3000 (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				B0S am 12.04.2005 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> boah, ich freu mich hammer auf das spiel...
> 
> 
> ich hoffe es wird so geil, wies bis jetz scheint.
> ...



denkst du eigentlich auch bevor du schreibst ??? 


zum Thema: hat es nicht anfangs geheissen, es gäbe nur 3 parteien ?? spanier, briten und noch was?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				gladiator3000 am 12.04.2005 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Thema: hat es nicht anfangs geheissen, es gäbe nur 3 parteien ?? spanier, briten und noch was?


Nein, es waren nur anfangs drei Parteien bekanntgegeben. Die andern wollte ES noch nicht verraten.


----------



## Dimebag (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Kajetan am 12.04.2005 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.04.2005 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin selber halber, und lebe auch hier  

Davon abgesehen, hat's die Geschichte ja schon vorgemacht.


----------



## LordFrodo (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

jo cool auf jeden fall, hab grad erst die screens gesehn
und ich dachte nur
"WOOOH, WTF"


----------



## timurlenk (12. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Kennelly am 12.04.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem ist "Deutsche" in der beschriebenen Zeitperiod von 1600-1865 nen bisschen schwachsinnig. Und genauso bei der Weltregion, waren überhaupt mal irgendwelche der Staaten des Heiligen Römischen Reichs (außer Holland) bei der Besiedlung Amerikas aktiv?



dem schließe ich mich an. mit "deutschen" amerika besiedeln? wäähhh. fehlen nur noch japaner, um den asiatischen markt besser abdecken zu können 


interessant die details zu den völkern:
"The Dutch, for example, have fewer Settlers than other civilizations, but they can build Banks to help power their economy. The British can produce Settlers more quickly than other civilizations, and they are also the best at raising Sheep."

wenn die franzosen jetzt noch besonders gut mit den eingeborenen können und sie spanier ein kampfbonus beim kampf gegen eingeborene haben, glaunich mich bald in colonization


----------



## Poehlauer (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Irgendwelche Punks haben halt immer was auszusetzen und müssen geschwollen daher reden!


----------



## haralds (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				SYSTEM am 12.04.2005 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



 Naja wirklich ein bisschen "oberflächig".

Die "Niederlanden" wurden  1648 mit dem westfälischen Frieden erst von Spanien unabhängig.

Zu den Deutschen, was wird aus Preußen, Franken, Baiern?

Aber Ensemble Studios haben bisher nie in Geschichte versagt und AOEI+II waren Top! Ich denke mal, dass "Gemauschel" um den 3. Teil ist momentan eh noch verfrüht, da es noch mind. 1 Jahr bis zur VÖ dauern wird.

Aufjedenfall ist Holland bei AOE2 dabei, das ist also sicher aber   auch bei der WM???? ^^


----------



## Technocrat (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				timurlenk am 12.04.2005 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> dem schließe ich mich an. mit "deutschen" amerika besiedeln? wäähhh.



Ein paar Geschichtskenntnisse könnten Dir nicht schaden...

Vielleicht reicht aber eine Karte schon und Du guckst Dir einfach mal die Namen der Städte im Osten der USA an.


----------



## timurlenk (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				Technocrat am 13.04.2005 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> timurlenk am 12.04.2005 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




new york? *glll

erzähl mir nix von geschichte und schlag im duden die wörter einwandern und besiedeln nach.
und dann die zeitspanne... frühes 16. jhdt. bis 1861..
dann nenne mir deutsche kolonien in dem zeitraum. ups, da gibts ja noch gar kein deutschland 


aber schau ma mal, wie die deutschen im spiel tatsächlich verwendet werden


----------



## xdave78 (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				timurlenk am 12.04.2005 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> dem schließe ich mich an. mit "deutschen" amerika besiedeln? wäähhh. fehlen nur noch japaner, um den asiatischen markt besser abdecken zu können




Ihhh...bis DU dumm!!!

Geh sterben! 

http://www.magazinusa.com/lv2/lang/i_german_official_lang.asp


Wer lesen kann....das zum Thema "Blabla...1861...blah"

*klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## WW_Eisenherz (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*

Denke die Deutschen sind mit reingekommen weil sie geschichtlich auch in der Zeitperiode in Amerika aufgetaucht sind viel "mitgestalltet" haben.

Allerdings nicht als eigenständige Nation sondern:

Als Siedler und als Söldner 

Wer in geschichte etwas aufgepast hat wüste das :

Deutsche Fürsten Ihre Armeen an im Unabhäigkeitskreig an die Briten "vermietet" haben.

Das das Englische Königshaus sehr eng verbandelt ist mit Hannover (also die Tommys werden von deutschen Regiert )

Und nur durch den 7 jähirigen Krieg von alten Fritz konnten die Engländer die Franzmänner in Amerika verdrängen (jaja der Alte Fritz bindet die armeen von Österreich, Frankreich und Russland in europa und england kann deswegen in Ruhe in Amerika aufräumen  )

Kurz um es gibt schon eine berechtigung für die "deutschen" in AOE III auch wenn sie nie als Kolonialmacht in Amerika aufgetaucht sind so haben sie doch durch Ihre Handlungen grossen einfluss auf die Handlungen in Amerika genommen, und wenn man alle diese Einflüsse nun als Spielbare Rasse "Deutsche" in AOE III einbringt ist es nicht 100% verkehrt.


----------



## timurlenk (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				xdave78 am 13.04.2005 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> timurlenk am 12.04.2005 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





was willst du uns damit sagen???
und was hat der link mit der "sprach-legende" hiermit zu tun???



bin mal gespannt, welceh die zwei übrigen völker sein werden. die russen würden sich anbieten - als besitzer alaskas...


----------



## xdave78 (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				timurlenk am 13.04.2005 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> xdave78 am 13.04.2005 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonez (13. April 2005)

*AW: News - Age of Empires 3: Holländer, Deutsche, Portugiesen*



			
				xdave78 am 13.04.2005 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> timurlenk am 12.04.2005 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieder was gelernt, war der tag net umsonst


----------

